# Airline to charge for carry-on bags



## AAARGH! (Apr 6, 2010)

CNN.Com story here.



> Spirit Airlines announced Tuesday that it will charge its customers $20 to $45 for items they place in the overhead bins.


Yet another reason to love Amtrak!


----------



## acelafan (Apr 6, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> CNN.Com story here.
> 
> 
> > Spirit Airlines announced Tuesday that it will charge its customers $20 to $45 for items they place in the overhead bins.
> ...


Now that's really outrageous. Just charge more for a ticket; quit the nickel-and-dime mentality.


----------



## leemell (Apr 6, 2010)

acelafan said:


> AAARGH! said:
> 
> 
> > CNN.Com story here.
> ...


The way it has been going, it was inevitable.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 6, 2010)

acelafan said:


> AAARGH! said:
> 
> 
> > CNN.Com story here.
> ...


The airlines have figured out that people don't think about the extras, they think about the upfront costs only.

Go to any newspaper that has a story about some new rail service and you're almost guaranteed to find someone commenting that they can drive for less money than the price of the train ticket. They only think in terms of the gas that they pour into the tank and never consider things like; cost to buy the car, interest on the loan, wear & tear, general maintenance, and insurance. The IRS tells us that it costs 50 cents per mile with all that included, but again all they see is the price of the gas.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 7, 2010)

Don't forget food and motel costs if you're doing an overnight road trip.


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, it's Spirit. That pretty much says it all.

I guess they have to find extra revenue to keep the plane working. :lol:


----------



## hippyman (Apr 7, 2010)

That, on top of the pointless liquid restrictions, and the stupid shoe check at airport security, I seriously doubt I'm ever gonna take an airline flight again. If I need to go over seas, I'll hop a freighter, lol.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 7, 2010)

hippyman said:


> That, on top of the pointless liquid restrictions, and the stupid shoe check at airport security, I seriously doubt I'm ever gonna take an airline flight again. If I need to go over seas, I'll hop a freighter, lol.


Freighters offer a cheap and adventerous way to see the world. Someday when I have time and about $10'000 I'd like ton take a whole summer abroad like that. It's kind of like Amtrak, only instead of loosing wifi and needed a 3G connection card, you'll need a satphone.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

Make sure to spread the word when talking to prospective Amtrak riders, however: THERE ARE LIMITS!! Either two or three checked pieces per ticketed passenger, and two carry-on's per same, each MUST be under 50 lbs., and carry-on's are subject to size restrictions!!! This is going to be enforced MUCH more strictly in the coming months.


----------



## cmthru (Apr 7, 2010)

Charging passengers for their own baggage ain't nothin'. Ryanair in Britain is actually commencing to charge for using the toilet. Here's the link: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/article-...-toilet-charges. Now how long before US airlines start charging as well?


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 8, 2010)

Guest said:


> Make sure to spread the word when talking to prospective Amtrak riders, however: THERE ARE LIMITS!! Either two or three checked pieces per ticketed passenger, and two carry-on's per same, each MUST be under 50 lbs., and carry-on's are subject to size restrictions!!! This is going to be enforced MUCH more strictly in the coming months.


I've heard this a million times and have never seen it. Care to substantiate this?


----------



## dlagrua (Apr 8, 2010)

AlanB said:


> acelafan said:
> 
> 
> > AAARGH! said:
> ...


That is correct. The devious, evil and corrupt airline industry relies heavily on the profound stupidity of the air traveler. Pay your luggage fees ahead of time and they are $25 per bag, pay at the airport and they are $30 a bag ( each way.). Now pay $45.00 for carry-on luggage. Wait they could now sell bathroom passes for $10.00 , but why stop there. The aisle seats can be sold at a premium? and oops we forgot about carry on laptops. Heck they should be able to tack on least another $20 for them. So who cares if your trip costs $200 more in luggage fees, airport parking is only $20 per day more anyway but lets not foget tht they throw in a complete free ( and degrading) physical inspection whether you like it or not. My wife and myslef avoid airline travel at all costs. We wil spend the extra day just to avoid the rat race.

I also agree that most people when taking a car trip do not figure in the true costs of depreciation, maintenance, gasoline and oil. Unless you like driving a worn out jalopy It costs you at least 5o cents per mile when all is said and done


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

cmthru said:


> Charging passengers for their own baggage ain't nothin'. Ryanair in Britain is actually commencing to charge for using the toilet. Here's the link: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/article-...-toilet-charges. Now how long before US airlines start charging as well?


CNN has picked up on that story now.

Story here.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Apr 8, 2010)

next they will charge you to go through security. those machines aren't free and the TSA don't work for free. why not pass that cost onto the passenger also. also why not charge for each time you need to ask the stewardess something. $3.99 for the first minute 1.99 for each minute after.


----------



## tp49 (Apr 8, 2010)

amtrakwolverine said:


> next they will charge you to go through security. those machines aren't free and the TSA don't work for free. why not pass that cost onto the passenger also.


Don't give them any ideas...


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 8, 2010)

tp49 said:


> amtrakwolverine said:
> 
> 
> > next they will charge you to go through security. those machines aren't free and the TSA don't work for free. why not pass that cost onto the passenger also.
> ...


Aloha

But they already charge for these things, but rather than saying they want more for selling you travel they must think we are so dumb we wont know how much we pay for a trip, if they piece meal the fees, rather than one set price.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Apr 8, 2010)

they will just take it on under the deguise of blah blah airlines raising there rates $300 dollars more for coach etc sense they think were so dumb we don't know its just smoke and mirrors.


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 9, 2010)

They should have started doing this years ago when people started stuffing all kinds of crap in their carry on's. AHHHHHHHH Amtrak! Free Checked and Carry on!


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 10, 2010)

If you look at the entire baggage pricing plan, it looks like Spirit is trying to limit carry-on to make for faster airport turn-around. A carry-on bag at the gate will cost $45. However, that same bag checked would cost $25. With this pricing, they are hoping that more people will check bags and less will carry on to reduce boarding delays.

Spirit does not pretend to be anything other than what it is: a low-cost, no-frills carrier. They are not Continental. They are not even Southwest. Complaining about Spirit's lack of amenities and proliferation of fees is like complaining that the Dollar Store does not carry Rolex watches. They are what they are, and those who are looking for free baggage or an on-board snack need to go elsewhere.


----------



## jis (Apr 10, 2010)

amtrakwolverine said:


> next they will charge you to go through security. those machines aren't free and the TSA don't work for free. why not pass that cost onto the passenger also.


They already charge you for that. It is called "per-segment Aviation Passenger Security Fee", and last I looked it was $2.50 tacked onto each segment that you fly. It is a federal fee that everyone gets to pay in the US.


----------

